# Füttern mit Haferflocken?



## Wanderra (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Ich meinte ich hätte mal irgendwo gelesen, das man die Fische zwischen durch mal mit Haferflocken füttern sollte. Stimmt das? Und wofür soll das gut sein?
Oder ist das Quatsch?

Danke im voraus!

Gruß Jens


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Füttern mit Haferflocken?*

Hallo Jens, hab ich bei meinen Kois auch schon versucht, gehen sie aber gar nicht ran, 
Gruß Anne


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Füttern mit Haferflocken?*

So als Nebenbeifutter kann man es probieren, meine sind da auch nicht so heiß drauf


----------



## Wanderra (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Füttern mit Haferflocken?*

Hey Leute!

Danke das Ihr Euch gemeldet habt.
Das Problem ist, das meine Kois die Haferflocken gerne mögen!
Schaden kann es Ihnen ja wohl nicht, oder?
Sonst hättet Ihr mir sicher davon abgeraten!

Gruß Jens


----------



## CrimsonTide (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Füttern mit Haferflocken?*

meine fressen haferflocken ganz gern ... schadet sicher nicht ... mais mit knoblauch geht auch gut ... der knoblauch ist angeblich gut gegen __ parasiten, aber ich hab lieber keine 
melone mögen sie, pfirsich nicht ... 
auf orangen sollen sie ganz wild sein, hab ich aber noch nicht probiert ...

KOI oder auch WASSERSCHWEIN genannt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Füttern mit Haferflocken?*

Man kann so ziemlich alles ausprobieren, aber bitte nur bei den jetzigen Wassertemperaturen.


----------

